# Google Hides a Custom Built Image Processor in the Pixel 2. They Call it Pixel Visual Core



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

```
Today Google announced something they omitted from the October 4th announcements of the Pixel 2 and Pixel 2 XL. Apparently both smartphones come equipped with a purpose built image processor that is currently waiting for software updates from Google to activate the processor. Google also plans to open up the processor to third party camera apps.</p>
<p>Google calls this processor the Pixel Visual Core.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31791" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-728x530.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="530" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-728x530.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-768x560.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-225x164.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-610x444.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor.jpg 1400w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>

<p><strong>From the Verge:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>it is Google’s first custom system-on-a-chip (SOC) for consumer products. You can think of it as a very scaled-down and simplified, purpose-built version of Qualcomm’s Snapdragon, Samsung’s Exynos, or Apple’s A series chips. The purpose in this case? Accelerating the <a href="https://www.theverge.com/2016/10/18/13315168/google-pixel-camera-software-marc-levoy">HDR+ camera magic</a> that makes Pixel photos so <a href="https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/29/13466786/google-pixel-photo-better-than-iphone">uniquely superior</a> to everything else on the mobile market. Google plans to use the Pixel Visual Core to make image processing on its smartphones much smoother and faster, but not only that, the Mountain View also plans to use it to open up HDR+ to third-party camera apps. <a href="https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/17/16487834/google-pixel-visual-core-ipu-custom-processor-chip">Read the full story</a></p></blockquote>
<p>I love cool surprises and this definitely qualifies as a good one.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2017)

Cameras in Smart Phones were identified by Manufacturers as something that held potential to boost flagging sales. Huge amounts of money have been invested in improvements, and more will be coming.

The growing number of camera applications is why Canon has quietly announced that they will be selling sensors. I don't expect that they will be in high end smart phones soon, but more likely in the rapidly growing industrial and automotive sectors where there is more profit for custom designed sensors optimized for a specific purpose.

Canon has been so wildly successful in Surveillance and Medical sales, that they certainly see lots more potential.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Cameras in Smart Phones were identified by Manufacturers as something that held potential to boost flagging sales. Huge amounts of money have been invested in improvements, and more will be coming.
> 
> The growing number of camera applications is why Canon has quietly announced that they will be selling sensors. I don't expect that they will be in high end smart phones soon, but more likely in the rapidly growing industrial and automotive sectors where there is more profit for custom designed sensors optimized for a specific purpose.
> 
> Canon has been so wildly successful in Surveillance and Medical sales, that they certainly see lots more potential.



That reminds me of one report that Apple have a team of 800 (maybe less of a team and more of a small village) working on their camera alone.

https://www.theverge.com/2015/12/20/10631330/iphone-camera-team-800-people


----------



## powershot2012 (Oct 18, 2017)

Excellent to hear! 

Explains even further if you want a camera with you everywhere you go, Pixel 2 is the phone to get. 




Canon Rumors said:


> Today Google announced something they omitted from the October 4th announcements of the Pixel 2 and Pixel 2 XL. Apparently both smartphones come equipped with a purpose built image processor that is currently waiting for software updates from Google to activate the processor. Google also plans to open up the processor to third party camera apps.</p>
> <p>Google calls this processor the Pixel Visual Core.</p>
> <p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31791" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-728x530.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="530" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-728x530.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-768x560.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-225x164.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor-610x444.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/pixviscor.jpg 1400w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
> 
> ...


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 20, 2017)

This begs the question: When are we going to see the first “real” camera that shoots in Dolby Vision?
Dolby has a higher bit depth and will inherently use modern camera technology better.
Not that a still image needs dynamic metadata, but ideally we should be shooting video in Dolby Vision as well.

I know, HDR10 is free and Dolby charges per-device, but HDR10 has been around long enough and is still flawed enough I’m starting to think there’s basically no hope of the open industry getting HDR “right” at this point.

If we’re lucky they’ll abandon HDR10 as soon as possible and switch to a 12 or 16 bit standard.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 21, 2017)

These "phones" are approaching $1,000.00 USD. Insanity.

No thanks.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 21, 2017)

It's just another tracking chip masked as a camera processor


----------

